# Cigar Wars



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Excellent article. Much better written than most of them for the general public, rather than just cigar aficionados-

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-06-12/get-ready-for-the-cuban-cigar-wars


----------



## MisterSurgery (Aug 20, 2006)

Joe Sticks said:


> Excellent article. Much better written than most of them for the general public, rather than just cigar aficionados-
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-06-12/get-ready-for-the-cuban-cigar-wars


Good read; thanks for the link!


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

This was on Half-Wheel this am when I got up.

Trump Announcing New Cuba Policy This Friday - halfwheel


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I would think that Trump would love a couple of Hotels on the island and a great Cuban after dinner. I wouldn't pay attention to all the hoopla.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

Donald Jr. Is apparently running the Trump Corporation while his dad is working long hour in the Whitehouse. I am not sure if the people in power in Cuba would welcome Trump Resort Havana, but it would create jobs in Cuba.

My father frequently visited Cuba on business, and pleasure pre embargo. I recall he always came home saying the place was unique, beautiful, and alway wanted to go back for another trip.

What we fail to maybe get as Americans is Cuba trades with most of the World, and if the U.S.A., decides to lift the embargo totally it would not effect the island nation in a big way. Because Cuban product are already exported to most of the world that desires them.

It is my understanding from someone in the know, someone who I consider an cigar expert Spain is currently buying a very large percentage of top Cuban cigars. Apprently Spain has a lot of cigar smokers who appreciate good cigars.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bruced said:


> What we fail to maybe get as Americans is Cuba trades with most of the World, and if the U.S.A., decides to lift the embargo totally it would not effect the island nation in a big way. Because Cuban product are already exported to most of the world that desires them.


I think you are severely underestimating the amount of products that Americans consume/purchase. As far as cigars go, I would be willing to bet that if the embargo were lifted, America would be #1 or possibly #2 in the world in CC purchases. Not to mention any other goods coming out of Cuba.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

TCstr8 said:


> I think you are severely underestimating the amount of products that Americans consume/purchase. As far as cigars go, I would be willing to bet that if the embargo were lifted, America would be #1 or possibly #2 in the world in CC purchases. Not to mention any other goods coming out of Cuba.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Like I said Cuba, and the USA would both benefit from mutual trade. But have spoken to people who have been in Cuba recently Cuba is trading & exporting to & with many other countries that have an appetite for Cuban Cigaars, Rum, Sugar and other item they have to export.

Time will tell what happen if the POTUS lifts the embargo, and allows thing to return to like pre embargo.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bruced said:


> Like I said Cuba, and the USA would both benefit from mutual trade. But have spoken to people who have been in Cuba recently Cuba is trading & exporting to & with many other countries that have an appetite for Cuban Cigaars, Rum, Sugar and other item they have to export.
> 
> Time will tell what happen if the POTUS lifts the embargo, and allows thing to return to like pre embargo.


So are you of the belief that Cuba doesn't benefit much from trading with the US, because they are already trading with rest of the world?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Bruced said:


> Donald Jr. Is apparently running the Trump Corporation while his dad is working long hour in the Whitehouse. I am not sure if the people in power in Cuba would welcome Trump Resort Havana, but it would create jobs in Cuba.
> 
> My father frequently visited Cuba on business, and pleasure pre embargo. I recall he always came home saying the place was unique, beautiful, and alway wanted to go back for another trip.
> 
> ...


This is really not the place for political discussion kindly read the rules. Also here at Puff when we wish to answer another members post. We quote them as to acknowledge them this is good etiquette.:vs_cool:


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Intersting article, I look forward to a time when relations with Cuba normalize. It would be interesting to see what blends some of the great makers could come up with if they have access to Cuban tobacco.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Slowpokebill said:


> Intersting article, I look forward to a time when relations with Cuba normalize. It would be interesting to see what blends some of the great makers could come up with if they have access to Cuban tobacco.


I have heard some speculate that the Cubans wouldn't let that happen. Cuban seed has been spirited out of the country but the unique combination of climate, soil, etc gives their tobacco unique qualities and that is their competitive advantage.

I dunno. Guess the future will tell.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

TCstr8 said:


> So are you of the belief that Cuba doesn't benefit much from trading with the US, because they are already trading with rest of the world?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Nope treading with the USA could be good for both side of the deal. The thing I personally think with real Cuban Cigars they are like the forbidden fruit everyone wants.

We use to go to this Mexican border town to buy prescription drugs, because the price were about 20-30% the cost in the USA.

Every time I would go I would buy a few Cuban Cigars from their Tabacco shop. Honestly most were OK, some were great. But maybe it is my taste buds being killed from really too much hot food. But I find other Cigar not made in Cuba just as much to my liking.

The Cuban who fled Cuba with million of Cuban seats are producing some great Cigars in out places who climate, soil, and weather is very similar to Cuba.

JMHO


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I've also come across articles where NC execs say they welcome CCs coming to America. Some of them sound insincere. But some of them say they think it would boost interest in cigars in general. The big general interest among the public cigar boom was decades ago, so maybe they have a point.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Bruced said:


> Nope treading with the USA could be good for both side of the deal. The thing I personally think with real Cuban Cigars they are like the forbidden fruit everyone wants.
> 
> We use to go to this Mexican border town to buy prescription drugs, because the price were about 20-30% the cost in the USA.
> 
> ...


A relative of mine told me that he'd tried a Cuban cigar one time and didn't think much of them. He thought the 'forbidden fruit' factor was why people wanted them. I just nodded and smiled.
That same fellow is a pretty avid wine connoisseur. If I had said to him, "I tried a wine one time and didn't think much of it. I think people are just attracted to the snob factor associated with fine wines." he probably would've pointed out the errors in my thinking.

There are many different varieties of CCs. There are many variables which can influence how a particular cigar will burn and will taste. (Its likely that many of us here have experienced cigars that tasted awful & were unsmokable at first try, but later turned delicious when given adequate rest time in proper conditions.)

I've had CCs that were "meh, just o.k." and I've had CCs that were some of the best cigars I've ever smoked.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Bruced said:


> Nope treading with the USA could be good for both side of the deal. The thing I personally think with real Cuban Cigars they are like the forbidden fruit everyone wants.
> 
> We use to go to this Mexican border town to buy prescription drugs, because the price were about 20-30% the cost in the USA.
> 
> ...


Sorry to say, if you were buying "Cubans" in Mexican border-town cigar shops that were not LCDH's, then you can be 99.999% sure you were not smoking Cuban cigars. :banghead:

I can assure you, those of us who have been smoking Cuban cigars for decades and favor them above all others do not continue to do so because of some "forbidden fruit" mystique. That whole concept was conceived by the non-Cuban cigar industry as an arrogant boast and a disingenuous way of trying to protect their market and boost their own reputations here in the USA.

Yes, there may be people out there who want to try a Cuban strictly because of their limited access, but they are also usually the same ones that show up here proudly displaying the fake Cubans they bought on vacation or got from "a friend with connections" (or tell us Cubans are nothing special based on having smoked counterfeits they bought at cigar shops in Mexican border towns!).

Most of the regulars on Puff who are interested in trying a Cuban but have never smoked one do so because they've seen and heard praise for them by long-time Habanophiles like me. And I'll tell you @*Bruced*, considering it's clearly apparent that there are quite a few of us here with the experience to know what's-what who do favor Cubans, it's a blatant insult to propose that the only reason we smoke them, and have smoked them for years, is some "forbidden fruit" factor.

[/rant]


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I would think that Trump would love a couple of Hotels on the island and a great Cuban after dinner. I wouldn't pay attention to all the hoopla.:vs_laugh:


Trump is a teetotaler, which I find fascinating. He's got access to literally any Scotch or cigar in the world, but that's just not his thing. I'm, in a silly and jokingly kind of way, infuriated by this. :vs_mad:


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

MidwestToker said:


> Trump is a teetotaler, which I find fascinating. He's got access to literally any Scotch or cigar in the world, but that's just not his thing. I'm, in a silly and jokingly kind of way, infuriated by this. :vs_mad:


..

Trump don't drink, Trump don't smoke, apparently his vice is power, making deals, building an empire, and he likes attractive women on his arm.

The Mexican Border Town I spoke of is Los Algodonas BC, that is South of Winterhaven, CA, and West of Yuma, AZ. Not you typical boarder town with brothels, bar, and vices. This town has more dentists, pharmacies, and doctors per block then anything.

Yes they sell the tourist trinkets & junk, and I was tipped off by a good source to their Cuban smoke place were they have the real deal.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Bruced said:


> ..
> 
> Trump don't drink, Trump don't smoke, apparently his vice is power, making deals, building an empire, and he likes attractive women on his arm.
> 
> ...


:loco: :wacko: :banghead:


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> I can assure you, those of us who have been smoking Cuban cigars for decades and favor them above all others do not continue to do so because of some "forbidden fruit" mystique. That whole concept was conceived by the non-Cuban cigar industry as an arrogant boast and a disingenuous way of trying to protect their market and boost their own reputations here in the USA.


Speaking of which - here's an article that includes statements by the Gurkha CEO. Sounds like he's 'whistling past the graveyard' IMO. The NC companies opposed exempting cigars from the embargo in the beginning, and have done so over the decades since. Why they do this is obvious. If they really thought it was only the 'mystique' factor that sold habanos & that they have a far superior product, they would welcome lifting the embargo & take actions to do so. Not just mouth empty words.

Why U.S. cigar companies can?t wait for you to light up Cuban cigars | Fox News


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> Speaking of which - here's an article that includes statements by the Gurkha CEO. Sounds like he's 'whistling past the graveyard' IMO. The NC companies opposed exempting cigars from the embargo in the beginning, and have done so over the decades since. Why they do this is obvious. If they really thought it was only the 'mystique' factor that sold habanos & that they have a far superior product, they would welcome lifting the embargo & take actions to do so. Not just mouth empty words.
> 
> Why U.S. cigar companies can?t wait for you to light up Cuban cigars | Fox News


It's makes it even funnier that a ghurka rep is talking about superior cigars..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> It's makes it even funnier that a ghurka rep is talking about superior cigars..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yes, I got a chuckle out of that and the article description of him being -

"the CEO of one of the leading luxury cigar companies in the world"

Where did the article writer get that idea ? Hmmm . . . from the Ghurka guy ?:vs_laugh:


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> It's makes it even funnier that a ghurka rep is talking about superior cigars..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Well at least the Gurkha representative is loyal to who is paying his salary. I honestly fell sorry for sales representatives have to try & sell iffy products.

Recall a company called GAF who sold Copy Machines in the 70's, trying to compete with XEROX. Not a fun job for my cousin who worked for GAF.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

It's not a sales rep being loyal to his employer; it's the owner and CEO, Chief Executive BS'er of Gurkha, the shadiest major label out there.


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> It's not a sales rep being loyal to his employer; it's the owner and CEO, Chief Executive BS'er of Gurkha, the shadiest major label out there.


I have to chuckle every time I get an e-mail hyping a big Gurka sale, as my personal opinion of Gurkha's are one of the brands I do not buy, will not take freebie Cigar from friends. But Gurkha does have a following of loyal customer who do not know the difference between a Hot Dog & Fine Dining.

We as consumers can choose to buy a product or not. Gurkha is a band I do not buy.

I am happy I do not have to walk in the shoes of the guy trying to hype Gerkha Cigars.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> It's makes it even funnier that a ghurka rep is talking about superior cigars..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


He's just confused is all they do make Superior dog rockets :vs_laugh:
My Beagle can't even squeeze them out that perfect.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Bruced said:


> ..
> 
> The Mexican Border Town I spoke of is Los Algodonas
> 
> Yes they sell the tourist trinkets & junk, and I was tipped off by a good source to their Cuban smoke place were they have the real deal.


I seriously doubt it. You were sold fakes.

The only border town with authentic Havanas is, of all places, Tijuana.

There is a LCdH there.

It is, by the way, completely legal for US citizens to purchase cigars there, and return home with them. But if you go, be prepared for high prices. Mexican tobacco taxes are exorbitant.

But at least the cigars will be real Havanas. Plus, Moises the manager, and David the owner are quite knowledgeable. David has a number of LCdHs, and loves aged Havanas.

Also, although we kid a great deal, there are some BOTLs here who do indeed have decades of experience with Havanas. It might be to your advantage to listen more.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Habanos...


----------

